# Autopilot and school zones?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm curious if anyone knows what happens to autopilot when you hit a school zone sign, but it's not active.

From my understanding of autopilot, it reads the speed limit signs and only allows you to set your speed to 5 MPH in excess of that (apologies if I am slightly misquoting that). 

Well what I'm if driving down a 40 MPH road with autopilot engaged. Does the car pickup the 15 MPH sign and drop my speed and/or disengage as it deems me to be speeding even though the school zone is not currently active?

As an aside, I can probably test this in my dad's Model S soon but I was curious if anyone knew the answer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Autopilot should really only be used on limited-access highways. It's nothing but a fancy cruise control. Do not try to use it on any other type of roadway. Especially one where kids might be present.

Do not rely on it to detect obstructions.





Do not rely on it in construction zones.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Let's hope that all changes in the very near future..... or my license plate 'NO HANDS' won't be as catchy.


----------

